# Tür für gemauerten Räucherofen



## gibtkeinname (15. Juni 2012)

Hi,
es gibt zwar 1-2 Themen über das selbermauern von Räucheröfen,aber finde nix wie ich mir die Tür herstelle.Habe vor mir einen Ofen zu mauern,die Planung steht soweit nur benötige ich 2 Türen eine für die Feuerluke und eine für den Ofen.Maße sollten ca 80cm mal 50 cm sein.
Hab heute mal nach VA-Blechen geguckt da schlackern einem ja die Ohren bei den preisen.
Meine Frage wäre an die die sich son Ding schon gemauert haben:
Welche Türen habt ihr genommen und was hats in etwa gekostet?
Gibts ne Alternative zu VA-Stahl?
Und wenn VA habt ihr sie als einzelne Platte genommen oder als Blech und dann mit Steinwolle gedämmt?
Bei den Preisen die ich gesehen habe ist man schnell bei 250€ nur für die Tür das kann doch nicht sein ,oder?
Wäre super wenn mir jemand da was zu sagen kann,evtl.die die sich einen gemauert haben und dann auch in der Praxis wissen was das beste ist.
Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Slick (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tür für gemauerten Räucherofen*

Der Ruß und die Feuchtigkeit(zusammen schweflige Säure) frisst sich mit der Zeit durch Zinkblech.Es geht nichts über Edelstahl. Der Schmelzpunkt von Zink liegt bei 420 Grad,wenn du mal was anderes in dem Räucherofen machen willst.

So ein Eigenbau kostet nun mal und in Edelstahl das 2-3 Fache, außer du arbeitest in der Metallindustrie oder kennst jemanden,dann gibt es ein Schrottzettel und die Arbeiten(Kanten,Schneiden,Schweißen) sind für 0 Euro inklusive.

http://www.forellenteichangeln.de/b.../eigenbau-eines-gemauerten-raeucherofens.html

Grüße


----------



## Nitro (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tür für gemauerten Räucherofen*

Nimm eine 4mm Stahltür,bei der Stärke verzieht sie sich nicht nicht so schnell,und ist zum VA eine kostengünstige Variante.


----------



## wobbler68 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tür für gemauerten Räucherofen*

Hallo

Ich würde mal so was in die runde werfen 
http://www.schornsteinmarkt.de/product_info.php?refID=11&products_id=48
Sind ja zum einmauern gemacht und können ja auch quer eingesetzt werden ,dann sollte das schon passen.
Gedämmt werden müssen die auch nicht mehr.
Mfg

Alex


----------



## antonio (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tür für gemauerten Räucherofen*

als feuerluke ja aber nicht als ofentür, da sind die ein bischen zu klein.

antonio


----------



## gibtkeinname (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tür für gemauerten Räucherofen*

Hi,
erstmal danke für die schnellen Antworten,super!
@ Slick, da du offentsichlich schon einen gebaut hast,welche stärke hast du für deine Tür genommen?
So wie ich das in deiner Anleitung sehen konnte hast du sie nicht mehr gedämmt, oder? Verliert sie dadurch nicht zu viel wärme?
Wäre super wenn du mir da nochmal weiter  helfen könntest,deine Anleitung hat ja " Hand und Fuß" !

Die Antwort mit der Kamintür ist auch nicht schlecht Preis /Leistung sollte für die Feurluke in ordnung sein,danke auch dafür werde es näher ins Auge fassen!
Nochmals danke und petri!


----------



## Bobster (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tür für gemauerten Räucherofen*

...es gab neulich |kopfkrat einen sehr interessanten Beitrag von
"Jan Lok" auf einer F&F oder Raubfisch DVD über einen
selbstgebauten Räucherofen aus dem Baumarkt für wenig Geld und absolut funktionstüchtig.
Aus "Pflanzsteinen" ??

Bei Bedarf schaue ich gerne mal nach...


----------



## Slick (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tür für gemauerten Räucherofen*

Sorry,

 ich habe noch keinen gemauerten Räucherofen gebaut.

Ich räuchere im Smoker oder in einem Tischräucherofen.

Beim Räuchern brauchst du ja keine hohen Temperaturen,da würde dünnes Blech 2 mm ausreichend sein und beim vorheizen hast du ja genug Wärmespeicher(Steine).


Grüße


----------



## Pattchen (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tür für gemauerten Räucherofen*

Ich als Metallbauer würde mir das kaufen 
-Flachstahl (30x5)
-Stahlblech (2-3mm dick)
-Winkelstahl (40x40x4)
-Scharniere

-Stahlblech Beispiel

-Flachstahl Beispiel

-Winkelstahl Beispiel

-Scharnier Beispiel

Also zu der Idee 

ich würde den winkelstahl nehmen und einen rahmen schweißen das ist ganz einfach die winkelstücken auf 45° und dann im viereck zusammen schweißen 
dann schneidest du das blech zu so das es mit spiel durch das innere viereck des winkelstahlrahmen passt 

dann nimmst du dir den flachstahl 
und schweißt es so auf das knapp der halbe flachstahl auf dem blech liegt und die andere hälfte überlappt 
am besten einfach ausmessen zuschneiden wieder auf 45° abwinkeln und dann einen rahmen legen zusammen brutzeln dann die blechblatte auflegen und diese festbraten

jetz müsstest du einen rahmen haben und eine tür die quasi wenn du sie auf den rahmen legst "einrastet" 

ein griff für die tür musst du sehen wie es passt machste dir einen aus den flachstahl resten oder so 

soo den rahmen kannst duu ja pro seite mit 2 löcher versehen und mit metallschrauben und dübel im ofen verankern oder so 

die scharniere musst du sehen was du für welche nimmst ob du sie festschweißen oder schrauben willst oder oder oder 

ach das is alles so schwer zu erklären vielleicht siehst du durch was ich da schreibe nen bild hab ich im kopf von der tür aber das wieder zu geben ist schwer besonders schriftlich 

wenn du fragen hast frag 

ich versuch wenn du willst auch ne zeichnung auf die beine zu stellen 

das prinzipp ist eigentlich so wie bei fenstern um es vielleicht besser zu veranschaulichen 

lliebe grüße pattchen


----------



## Bobster (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tür für gemauerten Räucherofen*



Louis Bleriot schrieb:


> @Bobster:
> 
> Bedarf!...|rolleyes
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Ralf und alle die es interessiert.
Ich habe mal in meinen DVD's gestöbert
und falls Ihr die Gelegenheit habt, diese DVD bzw. das Heft nach zu bestellen...es lohnt !

*Zielfisch 11*
*"Räuchern und Grillen"*
*Kooperation "Fisch & Fang" und "Der Raubfisch"*
*Inhalt u.a.*
*"Räucherofen Marke Eigenbau" von Jan Lock*
sowie als "Bonus" :k
"Matze Kochs bester Hecht-Tag aller Zeiten"


----------



## aal60 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tür für gemauerten Räucherofen*

Umfassendes Buch: 

Das Räuchern von Fischen 			 							Rehbronn/Rutkowski/Jahn

Und dann doch hier im *AB*


----------



## yukonjack (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tür für gemauerten Räucherofen*

hallo, versuch mal beim elektriker oder auf`n schrottplatz einen alten zählerschrank zu ergattern. überflüssige teile abflexen, innen die farbe und evtl. kunststoffteile entfernen und fertig is die laube.


----------



## noob4ever (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tür für gemauerten Räucherofen*

google nach einem Metallbauer in deiner Nähe, der wird dir als Privatperson bestimmt für wenig Geld weiterhelfen können. und wenn nicht:
Geh zum Baumarkt und kaufe dir ein Alublech ca.2mm dick, dazu ein Vierkannt Alurohr oder Aluwinkel (je nach dem wie deine Tür aussehen soll). Jetzt musst du nur noch alles passend schneiden, entgraten (Schleifpapier/Feile) und zusammennieten. Ich weiß ja nicht ob und welches Werkzeug du zur Verfügung hast... *Diese Info fehlt hier*.
Eine Flex, Bohrmaschine/Akkuschrauber und eine Nietenzange (gibts für 5-10€) solltest du für meinen Vorschlag haben. Wenn keine Flex da ist, geht auch eine Stichsäge. Wenn keine Nietenzange und Nieten vorhandenden sind, gehen Blechschrauben genauso gut.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tür für gemauerten Räucherofen*

Und wenn es dann das Budget zulässt, zwei Bleche und paar Vierkantrohre kaufen und ne doppelwandige Hohlkammertür bauen.


----------



## Franky (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tür für gemauerten Räucherofen*

Kurze blöde Frage, da ein Nachbar gerade was in der Art "aufrüsten" will: poppen sollte kein Problem sein - Schweissen muss nicht unbedingt, oder? Bechernieten hab ich noch irgendwo rumflattern


----------



## gibtkeinname (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tür für gemauerten Räucherofen*

Hi,
danke an euch da kommen ja echt ne menge Ideen zusammen!#6

Also wichtig ist mir ,dass die Tür lange hält, ich mauer ja nun keinen  Ofen und möchte alle 2 Jahre ne neue Tür einbauen.Deshalb muss es wohl  Edelstahl sein. 
Die idee der Hohlkammertür gefällt mir ist aber in VA warscheinlich zu teuer.

Ist Alu nicht giftig ? Ich meine wenn es stark erhitzt wird?? 
Sonst ist die Idee auch gut ,Werkzeug ist bis auf Nietenzange alles da .

Ich dachte sonst daran einfaches Va Blech zu nehmen hab ein gutes Angebot hier bekommen und innen Steinwolle gegen zu kleben.Die Tür größer als die luke und dann mit Riegel verschliessen so drückt sich die Tür fest an und ist dicht.
Geht das oder hat jemand einwände???

Danke nochmals für die Teilnahme an ALLE !


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tür für gemauerten Räucherofen*

Als bei Alu hätte ich keine Bedenken wegen Giftigkeit (eher das es sich zu stark verzieht). Erstens wird ja nicht stark erhitzt, zweitens ist nach dem Einräuchern eh eine "Teerschicht" als Schutz drüber. Zinkblech ist mir da wesentlich unsympatischer.
Kannst auch normales unbehandeltes Blech nehmen, aussen mit Ofenlack streichen, innen blank lassen. 

Kleben würde ich aber gar nichts. Wenn du ne Verstrebung in die Tür baust, reicht es wenn du die Wolle einlegst und dann das andere Blech eibaust. Aber Glaswolle muss bei der Hohlkammertür nicht unbedingt sein, die isoliert durch die Hohlkammer schon recht gut.
Ach ja, beim Bau die Durchführung fürs Thermometer nicht vergessen.

Bei den Nieten wären VA Nieten eine Überlegung wert, bei den "normalen" Nieten kann es gern passieren das der verzinkte Stift an der Abrisstelle anfängt zu rosten. Wenn du die Aussenseite jedoch streichst, sollte es egal sein.



> Die Tür größer als die luke und dann mit Riegel verschliessen so drückt sich die Tür fest an und ist dicht.
> Geht das oder hat jemand einwände???


Sollte gehen, würde es jedoch anders lösen. Je nachdem womit du mauerst, würde ich ne "Türzarge" mitmauern oder ggf. rausschneiden. Also so das die Tür nachher flächenbündig mit der Aussenmauer sitzt. Wenn du es noch dichter haben willst, ne Glasfaserschnur als Dichtung aufbringen.


----------



## noob4ever (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Tür für gemauerten Räucherofen*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Und wenn es dann das Budget zulässt, zwei Bleche und paar Vierkantrohre kaufen und ne doppelwandige Hohlkammertür bauen.



auch eine gutes Idee, vllt das eine Blech größer als der Ramen und ein Blech gleichgroß, sodass die Tür im Ofen sitzt und nur das größere Blech sichtbar ist, versteht ihr was ich meine?

Beim Material muss du halt in deinen Geldbeutel gucken. Stahlblech reich normalerweise aus. 
Alu ist schön leicht und lässt sich sehr leicht bearbeiten.
Edelstahl ist am schwersten, am teuersten und lässt sich am schwersten bearbeiten, gerade wenn man etwas zu Hause bauen will. 
Ich denke Alu oder Edelstahl sollte es sein, da es auch auf Dauer schön bleibt. Bei den Rohren und Nieten richte dich nach deinem Werkstoff, es gibt ja normale verzinkte Nieten, Alunieten und Edelstahlnieten.



Franky schrieb:


> Kurze blöde Frage, da ein Nachbar gerade was in  der Art "aufrüsten" will: poppen sollte kein Problem sein - Schweissen  muss nicht unbedingt, oder? Bechernieten hab ich noch irgendwo  rumflattern



Nieten Reichen da aus, zur Not Blechschrauben, diese halten besser.


----------



## noob4ever (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Tür für gemauerten Räucherofen*

huhu, gibts ein bild vom ofen mit der tür?


----------



## muddyliz (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Tür für gemauerten Räucherofen*

Meine Tür besteht aus 1mm-Edelstahlblech. Habe die Ränder 2 cm abgekantet und an den Ecken vernietet, das hält. Isolierung der Tür ist nicht nötig, da ein gemauerter Ofen sehr gut die Hitze hält.
Bilder findest du hier: http://ernsts-anglerseiten.npage.de/raeuchern.html


----------

